# Are the charter prices based per person



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Are the prices based per person or do they include 4 people? like on a 2 cabin 2 head boat is the price person of for the boat itself?
Like if I am quoter $4,450 for 7 days and the boat sleeps 6 and we will be 4. Is the price per person of fro the boat with the bunks filled?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You're paying a price to charter the boat. Whether you fill the bunks on it or not, that price is usually the same. If you are buying provisions or other supplies that are normally based on "per person" that's something else again. I don't think they'll give you a discount for the two unused sets of sheets and towels though. (G)


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife and I are going I Think the Last of March to BVI "Road Town" for a 5 or 7 day trip. We want some friends to come with us and they ask me how much more for them to come. I did not know hoe to answer them. We will provision the boat ourselves and eat maybe, 6 meals out. Do we share the cost of the quoted price for the charter? I know prices for fees will be per person. Like taxi park permit enter and exit fee etc. 
Bot the boat its self is one price I think? It would be nice to split and some great sailing experience for us all. We got out PADI certs this past summer and cant wait to use them.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You can invite them to "share the charter with you" and pay half, which isn't unreasonable since that's how friends usually share the price of a charter. Just make sure they know there are other costs, like food, possibly launch fees, tips, etc. and the charter itself isn't an all-inclusive club thing. And that everyone aboard will be working crew, hopefully they are sailors and that's no surprise to them.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

They, "Well he is. He has done the 1 2 bermuda race. She on the other hand is a princess and just moved here from Canada, She is a awesome trooper and is an EMP by trade. They know that the cost will be all shared and are not expecting a free ride. I just did knot know if the Charter was sold per person or by the yacht for the days used. You have answered that for me. I will be looking hard into a good company and all associated cost in the morning. We had to wait for her papers to get settled between Canada and the US. She has been asked not to leave till it gets cleared. That clearing looks like the last week in March.
I am so excited. Any advice from all the choices for a a company, Footloose, Mooring Sun sail?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Be sure and read all the fine print on the charter company's website. There will be additional DRA fees for the hull of the boat you are on and probably the dinghy as well. I would also be upfront with your potential guests about who will pay for what if damage or loss occurs during your trip. For example, what if your friend ties up the dinghy (poorly) at night and it's gone in the morning? You signed the contract, he lost the dinghy, who is paying for the insurance deductible? Not trying to be negative but I've seen this sort of stuff happen enough... If you grab mooring balls rather than anchoring those will be $30/night. Expect food to be more that what you pay at home and for liquor to be about the same. You may have to purchase water and fuel as well, maybe not depending on how you manage things. A simple way to run things after arrival is to have both couples put a couple hundred dollars each into a kitty and have one person responsible for paying fees and keeping receipts. If the kitty gets low, toss in another $100 each. At the end of the trip either split it or enjoy a nice meal. 

There is a wealth of current BVI charter info on traveltalkonline dot com.

Have fun on your trip.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. The web site is a great help as well.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

lt, do try to reality check the immigration issues. The Fed is, sadly, known for being unreliable and unresponsive about their scheduling for many things and they may tell you she'll be settled by one date, but then if they don't get done on time...tfb, and there goes the vacation deposit. You might want to look into trip insurance to specifically cover that, or try to find a charter company that will work with you on rebooking if need be. Airline tickets are of course a different issue, they make more on the change fees than they do on the original ticket sales in many cases. and they're usually inflexible. 
I wonder, if she "stayed in the US" by going to the USVI or PR or some other US possession, if that might not be a way to work around the immigration scheduling issues?


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Noe thats a few things I had not thought about! Hmm, I can hold off for some better timing, but I dont want to be there in the storm season. I have to use my vacation before March the 31st. and thats the same time the immigration office told her she could travel. Well they told her not to leave until it was completed which would be the end of March some time. 
I dont want to loose my money thats for sure.


----------



## yachtguy (Jun 7, 2013)

Good article on sharing costs (using the envelope method mentioned earlier by Far Cry) on CharterSavvy, the online bareboating magazine. Google it, useful info.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

hellosailor may have a point: if your guest has an immigration issue about leaving the US before she gets clearance to do so, she might check to see if travel to the USVI is OK in case things are not cleared up before the end of March. 

If travel to the USVI is OK, you might charter out of St. Thomas--either Red Hook (my preference), Benner Bay, or Charlotte Amalie--and stay with the USVI. You could easily spend a week by circumnavigating St. John and checking out the north shore, Coral Bay, and the southwestern end of the island. You'll be eating on the boat for the most part. If you are more adventurous, allow 3+ days to sail to/from Christiansted on St. Croix, where you can check out the fort and Buck Island. 

If your guest is cleared to leave the US by the time of your charter, you could modify your itinerary and spend some time in the BVI. You would have to check into the BVI at Soper's Hole (West end of Tortola), Jost van Dyke, Road Town, or Spanish Town. You would pay a cruising fee and a BVI park fee when you check in, based on the number of days you expect to stay in the BVI. Your checkout of the BVI would occur at check in. You would have to check back into the US--most likely at Cruz Bay, but there is no cost if you don't tie up at the customs dock.


----------

